# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Algen en zeewier doen meer dan overgewicht verliezen

## FRANCOIS580

*Zowel alle soorten algen als zeewier zijn bijzonder vezelrijke voeding. Ze zijn dan ook ideaal in een gezond, evenwichtig en gevarieerd voedingspatroon. Beide seafoods veroorzaken een langdurig verzadigingsgevoel, waardoor je automatisch minder zal eten en op deze manier vlugger overbodig gewicht zal verliezen, je streefgewicht benaderen en het daar bovenop ook nog onder controle zal weten te houden. Algen en zeewier doen echter nog veel meer voor je gezondheid dan enkel overgewicht bestrijden. 
Wetenschappers bestempelen ze niet voor niets als superfoods, die je immuumsysteem versterken en allerlei levensbedreigende aandoeningen als hart- en vaatziekten, stress, concentratie- en geheugenstoornissen kunnen voorkomen. Wetenschappers geraken er ook meer en meer van overtuigd dat dit superfood van de zee je zelfs doeltreffend kan beschermen tegen parkinson en Alzheimer.* 



*(Francois580)*



Vele gezondheidsvoordelen van algen en zeewier kwamen reeds eerder aan het licht. Dat ze je ook helpen om je streefgewicht te bereiken én zelfs te behouden, toonden recent wetenschappers aan de universiteit van de Deense hoofdstad Kopenhagen aan. Algen en zeewier zijn bijzonder vezelrijk, zodat ze passen in ieder gezond voedingspatroon. Vezels van (bruine) algen en van zeewier bezorgen je een kunstmatig verzadigingsgevoel, waardoor je opmerkelijk minder caloriën opneemt. Ze vullen je maag met een soort gel waardoor je hongergevoel veel langer uitblijft. De deelnemers aan het Deense onderzoek die gedurende twaalf weken algen en zeewier als voedingssupplement kregen toegediend, verloren gemiddeld twee kilo aan overgewicht.



*Superfood uit zee* 



Zowel alle soorten algen als zeewier bevatten hoge concentraties aan essentiële vitamines, mineralen, aminozuren en proteïnes, en zijn volgens wetenschappers de hoogste vorm van gezonde voeding. Beiden zijn bovendien bijzonder goed verteerbaar. Er bestaan maar liefst dertigduizend verschillende soorten algen, waarvan de wilde blauw- groene alg, spirulina en chlorella veruit de meeste genezende eigenschappen bezitten* .../...*

Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...-meer-dan.html

----------

